# Two New Builds



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Built these for a customer in Dallas.
First is a 7'2" G Loomis MB843GLX MH/Fast
Pac Bay Minima seat, Custom Cork handles,Spiral wrapped #4 Micro guides. He is a tournament fisherman and will use this one as a Carolina rig.
Tiger wraps are underwrapped in BlackGold Metallic and Metallic Gold size A with overwrap done in Metallic Lime Green and Orange A with the Orange being the discard thread.

Second Rod is a Castaway blank that I got from Lance at Swampland.
6'6' Heavy that will be used as a Worm/Jig rod.
Pac bay Minima Seat, Custom Cork Handles, Spiral Wrapped with #4 Micro guides.
Tiger wraps were done with Metallic Pewter and Metallic Gold for the Underwrap and Metallic Purple for the Overwrap.

Thanks for looking,
Robert


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for looking,
Robert[/QUOTE]
Here are the other Photos of the second rod


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good job! Customer should be happy.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tiger time.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweet builds.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Great job on both.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks all.
Today I decided to go do a little R&D. Loaded up one of the yaks onto Old Red and headed to the river. 
I was impressed with the action and how smooth and far they cast. 
Did I mention that they also catch fish :cheers:


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Nice rods Bobby.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*NICE, , ,*


----------



## cooljoe (Sep 18, 2010)

Can you post info on your custom rod service. I live down on Hwy 46 from you.
CoolJoe


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Joe you can email me at [email protected] or find me on facebook @ Matthews Custom Rods

thanks
Robert


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice job on both builds, Robert! Very cool field test pics, too!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, the testing is always fun. The first time you set the hook and everything is still where it should be even though you stress tested it puts a smile on your face.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

That's what it's all about! Thanks for sharing Robert, nicely done.

Regards


----------

